# Fall Memory Lane !!!!!!



## catfish (Oct 12, 2015)

Who is going ????? I know it's not a big as the Spring Memory Lane, but It could be! Let's make this a great meet!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 12, 2015)

im going!!!!  getting all the parts to take for the swap meet . theres a lot of good stuff shows up .its all ways a good one!!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 12, 2015)

*fall memory lane*

here is some pictures of the swap meet in 2014 fall .  from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2015)

Great photos!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 12, 2015)

*fall memory lane*

here is a few more pictures of fall 2014 meet


----------



## 72convertibless454 (Oct 12, 2015)

I will be there a little later in the morning on Friday, not sure if I am going to bring anything to sell.  Lets hope for nice weather.


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2015)

72convertibless454 said:


> I will be there a little later in the morning on Friday, not sure if I am going to bring anything to sell.  Lets hope for nice weather.




If you are going and you have stuff to sell, you should bring it.


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 12, 2015)

I'll be there! the fall meet is always a good one. bringing a couple Daytons and some nice parts. And the weather will be great!!!


----------



## 72convertibless454 (Oct 13, 2015)

I rolled in late last year with some Banana Seat Bikes - and it was like being fed to the Piranhas.  A group of guys surrounded my truck and didn’t give me a chance to unload.   Sold one bike in the first 15 minutes pretty cheap, found out later that it had a really rare seat on it.  I sat there the rest of the day and never sold a thing.  I am still feeling this hobby (culture) out and feel more comfortable as a buyer.  If I get a “wing man” to watch my stuff, I will bring some things to sell.  I have to say that after all the “Piranhas left”, I really enjoyed the people next to me.


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 13, 2015)

I'll be there with lots of parts and bikes.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 14, 2015)

lynn and i are comeing in wednesday .got a room at the old mill bed and brackfast in grand rapids ron the owner said it looks like a big one with all the calls thy bin haveing !!!!! i will be vending thursday and friday and takeig more pictures for those who could not make it.  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 14, 2015)

also lets not for get memory lane they sell a lot of parts in bicycles and whizzer bikes with out them this show would not happen!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Oct 14, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> also lets not for get memory lane they sell a lot of parts in bicycles and whizzer bikes with out them this show would not happen!!!!!  from bicycle larry




I've never forgot. And I try to let other people know that too. They have helped me many times over the years.


----------



## 51schwinn (Oct 15, 2015)

We are going. Would be our first time. Always wanted to go. Hope to meet up with some of you guys.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 17, 2015)

I will be there with
Jewel tank Lasalle
Iver Johnson truss
Tribune shaft
Schwinn Hornet
Crawford 
Victor
Ariel
Corvette 
Several more and lotsa parts


----------



## catfish (Oct 17, 2015)

Very cool!!!



prewarbikes4sale said:


> I will be there with
> Jewel tank Lasalle
> Iver Johnson truss
> Tribune shaft
> ...


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 18, 2015)

I will also be there with my x53 collection for sale and a couple of Schwinn mark 4 Jaguars . A very  nice restored western flyer boys super and a restored 1936 CWC Roadmaster Roadster.Also decided to bring a few of our  few Ross Apollos as well .about 12 bikes all together . See you there on Friday .(will post a few pictures here shortly ).


----------



## JOEL (Oct 18, 2015)

I will be there with a big load of bikes.


----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2015)

JOEL said:


> I will be there with a big load of bikes.




Very cool!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 19, 2015)

I have a lot of early GREAT bikes! for Sale or TRADE I would like to trade for HIGH end Pre War  Balloon  tire Bikes or parts!


----------



## catfish (Oct 21, 2015)

Last min change of plans..... I will not be making the fall Memory Lane meet.....


----------



## catfish (Oct 22, 2015)

Any field reports? Photos? How is the meet?


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 22, 2015)

Just heard from two of my friends . Filling up pretty good . Way more vendors  then in the summer . Filling up the field now too . All black top spaces sold . Going up tomorrow good weather too . Hope to see you all there .


----------



## catfish (Oct 22, 2015)

jungleterry said:


> Just heard from two of my friends . Filling up pretty good . Way more vendors  then in the summer . Filling up the field now too . All black top spaces sold . Going up tomorrow good weather too . Hope to see you all there .




Thanks.


----------



## Terry66 (Oct 23, 2015)

Well, I had a few bikes and parts all staged and ready to go and just found out I'll be out of town this weekend and can't make it either. Hope it is an awesome show.


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2015)

Terry66 said:


> Well, I had a few bikes and parts all staged and ready to go and just found out I'll be out of town this weekend and can't make it either. Hope it is an awesome show.




That sucks. I had my truck all loaded up before my plans changed.


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2015)

Any more photos or updates?


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 23, 2015)

Friday


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 23, 2015)

*more*


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for the pics!
Where is the sun?


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2015)

Looks like a great turn out.


----------



## Rambler (Oct 23, 2015)

It was a good turnout. Plenty end of season deals. Bikes and money were changing hands. Even brought one home myself.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 23, 2015)

I thought it was a very good turnout,was able to hit all three this year,traded bought,and sold.


----------



## drglinski (Oct 24, 2015)

I went on Friday.  The weather was great, and turnout was decent.  

I'd give the show a solid B-.  There were some diamonds in the rough, but there was a lot of rough.  A lot of junk IMO.  Stuff people should have just taken straight to the scrap yard and not even tried to sell.  Maybe my opinion is tainted because there was one specific bike I was looking for and I couldn't find it, but there were outrageous prices on stuff too.  Some guy was yelling "priced to sell" all day long but his favorite word was 300.  Every time you looked at it it was 300 this and 300 that.  IMO it's frustrating to go as a buyer and not a seller.  I can watch bikes move around the show and just jump in price and all that does is discourage guys like me that are trying to buy and not re sell.  

The one thing I like about this show is it's tied to a really great bike shop, and it's free to attend. (as compared to AA where they charge admission so you've got to pay something even if you come home with nothing.)  I grew frustrated with a seller that wanted way more for a torn up lightweight S seat than it should have been even for sale inside MLC.  I ended up going to a bike show, on my birthday, and all I came home with was a present for my wife's bike.   At least the weather cooperated.  Saturday's weather is not as nice.


----------

